# Componentless Custom Rollerball



## dansills (Sep 10, 2012)

Wanting to make one for my father but have a few concerns I could use some help with:

1) It's going to be a wood pen and needs a clip ... I don't want to do a seperate finial so I chose a hidden clip.  Is it possible to do a hidden clip without tubes?  The tutorials in the library are not real clear on the process.  I almost forgot .. I will used a closed end mandrel to do the cap if that helps.

2) I am kinda stumped on the section and the nib.  Probably going to make the section out of black ebonite but still kinda up in the air on that.  I looked at maybe getting a Marksman nib to use but they seem to big.  Dont have a metal lather but I had also entertained making a nib out of 6061 aluminum.?.?  I am concerned about the durability on that though .... any suggestions?  Any tutorials out there that I am overlooking?

thanks in advance for any help guys ... and btw - this componentless stuff is way too complicated!!!:hammer::hammer:


----------



## dansills (Sep 10, 2012)

No comments or suggestions in 48 views?  Is my browser working?


----------



## Robert111 (Sep 10, 2012)

dansills said:


> No comments or suggestions in 48 views?  Is my browser working?



A componentless wood pen with hidden clip??? Sounds like you are starting off on a very challenging project. Perhaps that's why 48 people read and moved on. 

To do a componentless wood pen, you'll probably need to make inserts for the threaded parts. Yes, I hear you can make threads in wood if you mess around with ca, but who knows how long those threads will last?

Shawn Newton (watch_art) has recently done some wood pens with ebonite inserts. You could look at his threads.


----------



## mredburn (Sep 10, 2012)

1. yes
2. El grande front section. ready made m10 x1 threads


----------



## mredburn (Sep 10, 2012)

To elaborate, you can make the clip in many ways, out of wood and glue it on, make a long tab on the clip cut through the the cap body and glue it to the bottom of the hole of the cap. drill through it and rivet it on with brass or aluminum wire dowels. 
If I remember right the El grande uses a 10mm x 1 thread you can buy a tap and use the ready made front section without having to invest in a ton of expensive taps.


----------



## Displaced Canadian (Sep 10, 2012)

You could take a slimline clip, cut about 1/2 the ring off and bend the part left on a little straighter. Measure to the end of where you drilled the cap and cut a thin slot to slide the clip into. Slide the clip in and use epoxy and some paper towel to glue the clip in. 
 As for the nib they aren't that hard to make. I wouldn't use aluminum because unless you anodize it it's too soft and easy to scratch.


----------



## BRobbins629 (Sep 10, 2012)

Very possible to make a wooden pen with a hidden clip and no tubes. There are many attachment methods and styles including bent wire and inserting into holes drilled in the top.  If you want to use a commercial clip, you can cut and trim the ring, cut a slot for it to fit and secure it to the top of the finial with a small screw.

Mikes' suggestion of the El Grande is the easiest and you can make an ebonite or brass insert with a 10m x 1 female thread to accept it.  

If you want to make a wooden one, I've done a few with hard woods such as maple or African blackwood.  Ebonite will also work as will Corian, brass or aluminum - all possible on the wood lathe if you go slow.


----------



## dansills (Sep 12, 2012)

BRobbins629 said:


> Very possible to make a wooden pen with a hidden clip and no tubes. There are many attachment methods and styles including bent wire and inserting into holes drilled in the top.  If you want to use a commercial clip, you can cut and trim the ring, cut a slot for it to fit and secure it to the top of the finial with a small screw.
> 
> Mikes' suggestion of the El Grande is the easiest and you can make an ebonite or brass insert with a 10m x 1 female thread to accept it.
> 
> If you want to make a wooden one, I've done a few with hard woods such as maple or African blackwood.  Ebonite will also work as will Corian, brass or aluminum - all possible on the wood lathe if you go slow.



Is it possible to just buy the El Grande ROLLERBALL section/nib without buying the entire kit?


----------



## BRobbins629 (Sep 12, 2012)

dansills;1442817Is it possible to just buy the El Grande ROLLERBALL section/nib without buying the entire kit?[/quote said:
			
		

> Says its the Windsor, but I think its the same.  Call and ask.
> 
> Pen Parts - Assorted : Fountain Pen parts - NIBS, - Wholesale Fountain Pen Ink - Golden Nib AZ


----------



## Robert111 (Sep 12, 2012)

dansills said:


> BRobbins629 said:
> 
> 
> > Very possible to make a wooden pen with a hidden clip and no tubes. There are many attachment methods and styles including bent wire and inserting into holes drilled in the top.  If you want to use a commercial clip, you can cut and trim the ring, cut a slot for it to fit and secure it to the top of the finial with a small screw.
> ...





BRobbins629 said:


> dansills;1442817Is it possible to just buy the El Grande ROLLERBALL section/nib without buying the entire kit?[/quote said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## joefyffe (Sep 13, 2012)

dansills said:


> Wanting to make one for my father but have a few concerns I could use some help with:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
The word is NOT complicated, the word IS challenging!!! :biggrin::biggrin:!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

